# At-home hemoglobin test?



## josepilove (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with at-home hemoglobin tests? I'm still trying to figure out my crohn's and I don't exhibit "normal" symptoms so I don't really know when I'm getting better (or worse). The main indicator seems to be my hemoglobin and the resulting severe anemia. 

I ended up having to get 3 units of blood last weekend because I went into the ER with a hemoglobin of 5.5. 3 days later I was at 8.3, but I'd like to be able to keep a better eye on things. 

Anyways, has anyone used any of those at-home tests? They look like the things diabetics use to measure their blood sugar. 

Thanks!


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Dec 17, 2014)

Wouldn't you need to mail it to a lab? Something that gives you results at home?


----------



## josepilove (Dec 17, 2014)

I saw this on amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/URIT-12-Hemog...sr=8-3&keywords=hemoglobin&pebp=1418856189128


----------

